# almost a year <3



## anuy (Mar 7, 2006)

it's almost a year! i got hooked during belle azure and it's been nothing but madness ever since. the pictures aren't that great in quality but you should get the geist.... i am NOT a MAC ma (i wish!!!) and i paid retail for most of this stuff. it's like.. i work to buy MAC. how sad is that? (ps. i'm missing a couple of items that i left in my locker at school)

EYESHADOWS 

PINKS/PURPLES PALETTE






BLUES/TEALS





BROWNS





YELLOWS/GREENS





REDS/ORANGES/HI-LITERS





WHITES/SILVERS/BLACKS/TAUPES/BURGUNDYS/ETC.. HAHAH






BLUSH PAN




(i just realized that i forgot to take pics of my blushcremes!!)

FULL SIZE PIGMENTS





FOUNDATIONS/POWDERS/SKINFINISHES/ETC





SKINCARE PRODUCTS





LIPGLASS/LUSTREGLASS/CHROMEGLASS





PRO LONG WEARS





MISC LIP PRODUCTS





PAINTS





SHADESTICKS/GLITTERLINERS/FLUIDLINE





EYELINERS/CREMESTICKS





MASCARA





BRUSHES





POSTCARDS




^the picture came out blurry... i tried to save it on photoshop but it didn't work out.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 7, 2006)

awesome collection!! I definitely understand the "work to buy mac" philosophy!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 7, 2006)

amazing collection


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 7, 2006)

wow I thought I was mac crazy, but you take the cake girly


----------



## aziajs (Mar 7, 2006)

A very nice, complete collection.


----------



## valley (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy Crap!  I'm impressed - all that since Belle Azure?? *picks her jaw up off the floor*


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 8, 2006)

i love it all


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 8, 2006)

nice! i love how its all set up!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 8, 2006)

love it!!!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome collection, hun! Btw, you totally should be an MA considering how fabulous you are!


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sweet collection!


----------



## bocagirl (Mar 9, 2006)

I really like your collection.  How do you like the Invisible set powder?  Thanks.


----------



## user2 (Mar 9, 2006)

I say hi to my Ola Mango and Metamorph!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously theres not one single thing that I don't like in your collection!


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm jealous!


----------



## anuy (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineBelle15* 
_Awesome collection, hun! Btw, you totally should be an MA considering how fabulous you are!_

 
you'reeee the fabulous one! lets have a MAC outing again!


----------



## anuy (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bocagirl* 
_I really like your collection.  How do you like the Invisible set powder?  Thanks._

 
i LOVE invisible set powder. at first i thought maybe it wasn't so invisible but with the right blush it makes my skin look airbrushed.


----------



## Mhari (Mar 10, 2006)

geh.. how much did all that cost you?


----------



## anuy (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mhari* 
_geh.. how much did all that cost you?_

 
heh.. a lady never kisses and tells... :]


----------



## anuy (Mar 15, 2006)

i just did a big haul w/ studio fix fluid and much more... maybe i'll take more pics later today.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Mar 15, 2006)

Awesome collection hun! <3 your pigment collection


----------



## simar (Mar 30, 2006)

ur collection is hott! i really like your eyeshadow colours. they're vibrant and appealing!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 31, 2006)

I want all of your palettes!  Nice collection!


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL we have a lot in common, you are not that big of a lipstick person like me!


----------

